
Ask HN: How did you configure the AWS accounts for your startup? - tobyhede
Setting up AWS accounts properly is pretty complicated. As well as the code for your startup you have to get the core environments working - VPCs, security, billing, etc, etc.<p>Just wondering how others have navigated the acronym soup and the best practices of AWS?
======
QuinnyPig
It generally comes down to when you started. “One account” was the answer for
a long time; these days AWS is nudging us towards thebuse if Organizations.
I’ve seen separate accounts per project, per team, and per engineer.

~~~
tobyhede
Separate per engineer is a new one for me ... we've been running separate per
product/project and have something like 40. Gets hard to manage.

